# Brake Upgrade A8 on A6?



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if the upgrade the a4 guys do will work on an a6 2.9 quattro. I am talking about using the TT carriar, stock caliper, and the a8 rotors. I don't have my ETKA up and running on my new computer, and am needing to order new brakes in the next few days.


----------



## 18turbo13 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Brake Upgrade A8 on A6? (18turbo13)*

Since no one answered me, don't know if anyone knows or cares, but yes, you can upgrade A6 brakes to the A8 brakes. ECS makes the kit....
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-.../ES89/


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Out of curiosity how would this upgrade compare with the front HP2 calipers that, say an A6 4.2 or A8 4.2 are factory equipped with?


----------

